# Kenny Parker Ubc



## patprouse (Jan 27, 2012)

Does Anyone Know Of Kenny Parker Baltic Vanguard/viking.
Looking For Old Mate.


----------



## Shaky Mick (Oct 24, 2009)

Knew Kenny when I was with UBC but, sorry I dont know what happened to him after he left the company, sorry
Mick Carroll.


----------



## patprouse (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks Mick for the info. I think he may of emigrated to escape the girlfiends in different port chasing after him.


----------



## barlowjohn43 (Nov 6, 2020)

patprouse said:


> Thanks **** for the info. I think he may of emigrated to escape the girlfiends in different port chasing after him.


Hi Pat
I was in the Baltic Venture from 27/04/67 to 


patprouse said:


> Thanks **** for the info. I think he may of emigrated to escape the girlfiends in different port chasing after him.


Hi Pat
I was in the Baltic Venture frgm 27/04/67 until 30/07/67 you were definately there. You came home to Croydon with me one night and we double dated. Like yourself most of the crowd came from Hull.


----------

